# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội giảm giá tiền phòng khi ở từ 2 đêm

## hanoiimperial

Khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội xin gửi tới quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại cho khách ở từ 2 đêm tại khách sạn với các ưu đãi sau:

02 đêm tại khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội( phòng Deluxe Double/Twin), 02 chiều sân bay. Giá khuyến mại chỉ ( USD 125) 2.625.000VNĐ cho 02 khách

Các ưu đãi:
-    Ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày
-    Miễn phí 2 chai nước khoáng, trà, cà phê hàng ngày
-    Miễn phí internet
-    Hoa quả tươi hàng ngày
-    Miễn phí nhận phòng sớm/trả phòng muộn (phụ thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)
-    Miễn phí kê thêm nôi em bé (theo yêu cầu)
-    Miễn phí ở phòng Imperial (phụ thuộc tình trạng phòng)
-    5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế VAT

Điều kiện đặt các gói khuyến mại:
-    Thời gian áp dụng chương trình: Từ 1 tháng 4 năm 2014 đến hết ngày 30 tháng 9 năm 2014
-    Giá net, đã bao gồm 5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế.
-    Khi xác nhận đặt dịch vụ, khách hàng phải thanh toán toàn bộ tiền dịch vụ qua hệ thống thanh toán của khách sạn (Paypal) hoặc thanh toán vào ngày đến
-    Khách hàng phải cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về tên đầy đủ, ngày sinh, quốc tịch, giới tính, số hộ chiếu và ngày hết hạn Visa của những khách tham gia gói tour khuyến mại.

Liên hệ : Bộ phận kinh doanh ( Ms. Nụ)
HANOI IMPERIAL HOTEL
Địa chỉ: 44 Hàng Hành – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04 39335555| Fax: 04 39381315 | Mobile: +84 986 456 485
Yahoo: Le_Hong_Nu85 | Skype: hanoiimperialhotel01 
Email: sales@hanoiimperialhotel.com Website: www.hanoiimperialhotel.com

----------

